# Mandee My Homing Pigeon



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! I wanted to share my story about Mandee my homing Pigeon. I foster Pigeons/Doves for MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove rescue and Mandee was one of my fosters I fell in love with and adopted! The story goes like this...On April 12, 2010 Elizabethy brought over two Pigeons for me to foster, one was called Simone who was renamed Slim when we found out he was really a boy and the second was called Manly and renamed to Mandee when he had two eggs! When Mandee arrived I put her into my aviary and she was following me out going please don't keep me here. She would hang off on the corner inside the aviary looking at me move around the yard. She did not want to be with birds, so I brought her in and find out she is super tame. She is a super cut white homing pigeon (ones used for proper wedding release) and her tail feather were cut in half and several of her flight feathers are cut. I feel like she may have been a magic trick pigeon. She came into MickaCoo through San Francisco ACC (Animal control center). Well, Mandee when not sitting on her fake wooden eggs, is now my Pocket Pigeon (the new pocket dog) and goes everywhere with me on the weekends. Even to the beach for walks. Attached is Mandee in her Yellow Poke-a-Dot Pig-kini with a matching beach blanket and Baskeet filled with her favorite Safflower seeds. I entered her in a calendar contest!

Is she not the cutest White Homing Pigeon in the entire universe!!!! 

Have a great day!
Cheryl and Mandee


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She is incredibly beautiful! Nice bikini too! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mandee is quite the poster pij, Cheryl!! VERY beautiful!!

Is that Boni's PGWear bikini??

How fun that she gets to travel with you!

We are sending our best to you both with Love, Hugs and Scritches 

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How cute! And I'm sure she makes for some good conversation when people notice her with you. Good way to promote how great pidgies can be as pets


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is pretty cool, a pretty pigeon in a pretty pig-ini


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks and YES that is Boni's PGWEAR!!!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That picture reminded me of the song...

_It was an Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini
That she wore for the first time today
An Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini
So in the blanket, she wanted to stay_


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

That's a very cute bird. What's up with the cut feathers?


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes the Pij-Kini Song ! LOL She was found with her tail feather cut in half and many flight feather cut, she can fly, but poorly. I think she may have been somones Magic trick pij and cut her like that to fit in a hat and east to catch.

She is living the high life now! She is my pet


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, she is a very beautiful lady and I'm glad you're spoiling her!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Please help my bird Mandee win the calendar 
contest, Go to the attached link and vote for her she is in the 
Pigeon/Dove catagory, Bird #3 at the bach in her PijKini  Thanks and 
tell all your friends https://confluence.mickaboo.org/display/VotingBooth/2011 Calendar Contest

The site is secure and it is okay to agree to the security warning.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

here are some more pics of Mandee: Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=225459&id=640866498&l=71fce7e15d


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

She looks like a very happy pigeon. I'm so glad she found a nice home.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Mandee is the best White Homing Pij in the universe!  I love that little girl to pieces!


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

I assume thats a diaper. Where did you buy it? I got a flight suit from Avianfashions.com that has a very poor collection area for the poop.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Budd said:


> I assume thats a diaper. Where did you buy it? I got a flight suit from Avianfashions.com that has a very poor collection area for the poop.


I also have a Flight Suit for MR. Squeaks...took me three times to find right size as he was much bigger than the pigeon size.

THEN, along came Boni and her PGWear! Some of us were fortunate to test out her design and we LOVE 'em!! 

Not only are they made out of cotton and use less material, but they are *custom made* for each bird! All you do is take some measurements, choose your pattern, pay the very reasonable price, and voila! your pij in designer duds!  

www.birdwearonline.com

Good luck

Love and Hugs
Shi and MR. Squeaks (he is pictured wearing his Super Power Pigeonwear on Boni's site)


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.birdwearonline.com/

Above is the link! I have got a few pairs and it is the best. You measure your bird and it is customized for you! Boni at Bird Wear Rocks!


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

I LOVE THIS! What a wonderful photo!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Pigeon Pants*

http://www.birdwearonline.com/


She will make them custom to your bird and you can also send in material if you want a special pattern


----------

